# Audi TT oil consumption please help



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi all 

I have Audi TT 2008 with BWA engine. Engine is using a lot of oil almost 1 dcl on 100 km. I already change pcv valve with revision R, change the oil from 0w30 to 5w40 Castrol edge titanium, new oem valve cover, turbo was reconditioned. 

When accelerating a lot of black smoke is coming out from my exhaust and my rear bumper is full of soot and when going downhill without throttle. After speeding up blue smoke is coming out. 

The car is driving excellent, no boost issue, engine is quiet no strange sounds. Compression is good on first and cylinder four is 11.5 and cylinder two and three have 12 bar compression. 

Did any one had this kind of problem ? Do I use wrong oil ? What else can I check before starting with full rebuild ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some MK2 engines use lots of oil because of a design fault with piston rings.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Blue exhaust is usually a tip off that your engine is burning oil; valve guides and piston rings are often the cause. If it's really getting serious, a compression test and/or leak back test may be in order to verify piston ring seal problems that are common with the EA888 engines. This post is worth a read as it specifically addresses this issue and includes a TSB which Audi published back in 2012 -









FAQ - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Excessive Oil Consumption


Engine oil consumption has been a serious problem for some of Audi's 2.0 engines, especially those produced prior to 2012. Generally speaking, blue smoke out of the exhaust is typical of oil getting past the rings or valve guides. Audi published a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) revision...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

I don't have this type of engine with faulty piston rings. My engine is EA113 and engine with faulty piston rings is EA888 series.

Compression on my car is good on all four cylinders.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the EA113 engine has a turbo, correct? If so, then a closer inspection of the oil lines and seals would be worth investigating. We have a workshop manual in the KB if you need a reference. I believe there's one for this engine under Section 3 -








FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

CroDino said:


> I don't have this type of engine with faulty piston rings. My engine is EA113 and engine with faulty piston rings is EA888 series.
> 
> Compression on my car is good on all four cylinders.


EA113 certainly are the issues with pistons being undersized - especially with BWA / BWJ engine codes which will be in your car.
Compression test will not show this, leak down test needs to be performed


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have the EA888, it doesn't use a drop of oil


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

It's no big deal, my BWA uses oil and I just keep an eye and top when necessary. Lots of cars/bikes can use a drop of oil, it's no biggie if they're known for it


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

Rufflesj said:


> It's no big deal, my BWA uses oil and I just keep an eye and top when necessary. Lots of cars/bikes can use a drop of oil, it's no biggie if they're known for it


I just did 1000 km test yesterday. Normal driving and the car used 1.4 liters... yeah it's kind of a biggie


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

Barr_end said:


> EA113 certainly are the issues with pistons being undersized - especially with BWA / BWJ engine codes which will be in your car.
> Compression test will not show this, leak down test needs to be performed


Is there a revision of piston rings for BWA engine ? I will try to do leak down test, compression test was really good


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Black smoke is usually an indication of too much (over-rich) fuel. Blue smoke is usually due to burning oil.

Guessing you have multiple problems. If you are burning 1.4liters of oil in 1000km, your catalytic converter is likely 'poisoned' or clogged and / or your O2 sensors are coated and / or your spark plugs are fouled with oil residue (all causing fueling issues).

You said you changed you PCV valve, but I'd consider replacing it again (especially if you got it on eBay or from some no-name parts supplier.

The other two po$$ibilities are bad rings (requiring an engine rebuild) or your Turbo bearing seals are bad (requiring a new / rebuilt turbo).

Are you throwing any error codes?


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Black smoke is usually an indication of too much (over-rich) fuel. Blue smoke is usually due to burning oil.
> 
> Guessing you have multiple problems. If you are burning 1.4liters of oil in 1000km, your catalytic converter is likely 'poisoned' or clogged and / or your O2 sensors are coated and / or your spark plugs are fouled with oil residue (all causing fueling issues).
> 
> ...



Turbo was rebuild 1000 km ago but maybe it was not done properly. And pcv valve is from brand Vaico bought at car parts store. PCV is revision R maybe I should use some other revision PVC ?? And there is no error codes at all


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

How long has your car been burning oil?
Why was the turbo replaced? Did your oil issue start before or after the rebuild?
Guessing you replaced your PCV valve because of the oil issue, but if not what was the reason for replacement?


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> How long has your car been burning oil?
> Why was the turbo replaced? Did your oil issue start before or after the rebuild?
> Guessing you replaced your PCV valve because of the oil issue, but if not what was the reason for replacement?



The car is burning oil from the start when I bought it from previous owner 5 months ago. He was using 0w-30 oil maybe to thin. Then I replaced the PVC and put 5w40 castrol oil. I contacted the previous owner and he organized specialist Audi mechanic to check the car and they decided to rebuild the turbo. Since they did that looks like is even worse then before. 

But its making me crazy there is no error codes and the engine power is great also very smooth with no strange sounds.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If your motor has been burning oil all along, and replacing your PCV & rebulding your turbo didn't solve your issue your back to piston rings.

As mentioned earlier, a leak down test is the next logical troubleshooting step.


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> If your motor has been burning oil all along, and replacing your PCV & rebulding your turbo didn't solve your issue your back to piston rings.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, a leak down test is the next logical troubleshooting step.



OK Tnx i will do that next


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

To see black and blue smoke coming from the exhaust, your turbo is probably leeking oil on the exhaust side. Buy a turbo CHRA kit. Replace both oil feed and oil return line (probably clogged causing turbo to leak oil). Make sure to prime the turbo with oil before starting the engine.


----------



## CroDino (Nov 18, 2021)

Wolvez said:


> To see black and blue smoke coming from the exhaust, your turbo is probably leeking oil on the exhaust side. Buy a turbo CHRA kit. Replace both oil feed and oil return line (probably clogged causing turbo to leak oil). Make sure to prime the turbo with oil before starting the engine.



I found oil on diverter valve and in the intercooler air lines


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Nornal to have oil in the intercooler and intake manifold. They probably rebuild the turbo without replacing the oil feed and oil return line? Try removing the spark plug, if it's not soak in oil the turbo is leaking oil at the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

How many km does your engine have? 1L every 1000km doesnt seem so bad for an old BWA motor.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello Op,

I would also like to recommend you change your oil to either Motul (my current oil and I highly recommend it) or Liqui Molly (my previous oil, also highly recommended). 

A lot of other oils have a low burn tolerance where they can burn off and turn into gasses, this causes the gas to be sucked into the intake manifold and burned with the fuel inside the combustion chamber. Therefor more exhaust smoke.

Cheap or at times non euro specific name brand oils are also the problem. Once I switched to Motul, my catch can had by far less blow by collected.

Racingline Oil catch can dump (1 winter month) (atlasdelmar.blogspot.com)


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

I srsly doubt a diff brand of oil will sort this out, all BWAs use oil, some more than others.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

I agree to disagree . I apologize for my tardy reply as I was in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean not long ago and had limited access to the net. I had this great write up to share, but my many years on the forums has lead me to realize that people are far more visually engaged then they like to read; therefore I deleted it.

I'll link a pair of videos which correlates with my initial post. One of the videos is actually using a different brand of oil than the two I mentioned, therefore you can see that there's no bias on my part.

I hope it'll educate anyone who wonders why my engine burns so much oil or why there's an abundance of carbon buildup.

I've personally been using Motul in my Audi for the year, and have been using Liqui Molly in my Benz since last winter. I'll be swapping the Benz over to Motul in a few weeks and I'll be keeping an eye out for more reviews on the Valvoline product.











In case your wondering I've also used Motul on my differentials, here's a video.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

CroDino said:


> Is there a revision of piston rings for BWA engine ? I will try to do leak down test, compression test was really good


Yes there is a revision of the piston rings although not aware of part number. Your oil consumption is not normal as you have noted. See past post Oil Consumption


----------

